# Teeth Whitening?



## Femme (Nov 26, 2006)

This isn't really skin or bodycare but there's no other section to post at lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I used to use the (crest? i think) the ones that you have to put on sort of like nail polish and it worked great for me.. But i don't know if they sell those anymore/ and if they do what the name is..

So i'm just wondering.. what would you suggest to whiten your teeth with?


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 28, 2006)

Personally, I use baking soda. It tastes disgusting but it's cheap, and it's the only thing I've ever found that gets rid off coffee breath for good.


----------



## xSazx (Dec 12, 2006)

How does that work? Like do you just put it straight on your teeth? Is it not dangerous? I might try it, haha.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xSazx* 

 
_How does that work? Like do you just put it straight on your teeth? Is it not dangerous? I might try it, haha._

 
The crest whitestrips have had some storys going around, about how it damages the enamel of your teeth.. etc.. but I used them and they just made my teeth super sensitive for a while but they worked great. I recently  went to the dentist and he said my teeth were great. so I dunno


----------



## ToxicAllure (Dec 12, 2006)

This is going to sound really weird, but *Sunflower Oil* is awesome.

My mom doctor recommended it to her for a detox but it has some good side effects.

Sunflower Oil draws out impurities through the tongue. When you spit the oil out, you'll see its actually this white foamy type substance. Since it sucks out all the ickies it helps with skin problems, bad breath ANNNND it helps make your teeth whiter WITHOUT stripping enamel (bleaching and the strips will slowly remove enamel).

Now I will admit its kinda gross, swishing oil around in your mouth for 10 minutes, makes the gag reflexes go crazy. But its worth it. I saw a DRASTIC improvement not only in the shade of my teeth but my skin everywhere cleared up. My hair felt A LOT smoother, and I felt a lot better on a day to day basis.

Its worth a shot.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ToxicAllure* 

 
_This is going to sound really weird, but *Sunflower Oil* is awesome.

My mom doctor recommended it to her for a detox but it has some good side effects.

Sunflower Oil draws out impurities through the tongue. When you spit the oil out, you'll see its actually this white foamy type substance. Since it sucks out all the ickies it helps with skin problems, bad breath ANNNND it helps make your teeth whiter WITHOUT stripping enamel (bleaching and the strips will slowly remove enamel).

Now I will admit its kinda gross, swishing oil around in your mouth for 10 minutes, makes the gag reflexes go crazy. But its worth it. I saw a DRASTIC improvement not only in the shade of my teeth but my skin everywhere cleared up. My hair felt A LOT smoother, and I felt a lot better on a day to day basis.

Its worth a shot._

 
wow! thats awesome, I might try it.(it does sound gross though)


----------



## xJUDYx (Dec 12, 2006)

i used..[FONT=VERDANA,HELVETICA,HELV,ARIAL,GENEVA][SIZE=-1][FONT=VERDANA,HELVETICA,HELV,ARIAL,GENEVA][SIZE=-1]*Rembrandt 2-Hour White. *my teeth got REALLY white. It's about $20 at walmart
[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## effboysinthebut (Dec 20, 2006)

I've tried Crest White strips and they hurt my teeth too bad for the results I got. My teeth are pretty white as it is, so it didn't do too much.  When I used to work at a tanning salon I used a whitener you use in the bed and that worked great. I can't remember what it was called. I've also used pearl drops polish, which doesn't seem to make them too much whiter, but it makes them really shiny. My mom uses rembrandt toothpaste and she swears by it.  I'm gonna try the go smile toothwhitener whenever I get some extra money $85 is a bit steep so hopefully it works.


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm a fan of the go-smile ampules.  I also like the Supersmile toothpaste/whitening gel because it's so convenient.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh darn. I know exactly what you're talking about because I tried it before. I've also tried the whitening strips both of which I do not like. I've never had my teeth professionally whitened but my teeth are pretty white. I use whitening expressions in the morning and rembrandt for smokers (although I do not smoke) at night. And I rinse with whitening prebrush mouthwash. Good luck!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 8, 2007)

ive been using whitestrips for like a week and my teeth are noticably whiter! Also i dindt notice any sensitivity like some people say they get.


----------



## juli (Jan 9, 2007)

Crest whitestrips are the first to go in my opinion.  There are 2 kinds of CWS you can try. One over the counter like any drug stores or grocery stores would carry OR ones you can specially order through your dentists.  Latter is the stronger version of the Crest brand but is significantly less abrasive than the Britesmile, Opalescent or ZOOM (all are in office whitening treatments, which involves laser procedure or trays that you do in the office and at home).  

I have had peopler tell me they get sensitivity from in office treatment whitening treatments but very rarely from white strips.  I have seen some good results of Crest whitening strips  because usually people do the smile area only (the teeth that you see when you smile) vs back teeth (show naturally shade of the teeth).

Sensitivity that results from any whitening procedure usually lasts 2 days to a week.  But this also depends on people.  Some people discontinue after lil while because of the discomfort but I/people still notice slight diff in the shade or the teeth.  If you get sensitivity use any fluoride rinse OTC or Sensodyne tp (<- tastes yucky I know)  These usually help somewhat.  with severe sensitivity u can ask ur dentist to write u a prescription for Fluoride tp or rinses that you can use at home that are stronger in conc. 

With all other baking soda stuff, peroxide rinses and all that... you can try these to maintain the new shade, hence minimize the stains from coming back or keep teeth from turning back to orig. shade.  Moreover, you probably need to control what you take in.  i.e. coffee, soda, wine or tea.  Some say chocolate also but that I can't say for sure.

I think britesmile has special mouthrinse, toothpaste, some sort of paint on thing (touch up pen) you use at home after the in office procedure and gums that you chew to maintain the new white smile!


----------



## Katja (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *effboysinthebut* 

 
_I've tried Crest White strips and they hurt my teeth too bad for the results I got. My teeth are pretty white as it is, so it didn't do too much.  When I used to work at a tanning salon I used a whitener you use in the bed and that worked great. I can't remember what it was called. I've also used pearl drops polish, which doesn't seem to make them too much whiter, but it makes them really shiny. My mom uses rembrandt toothpaste and she swears by it.  I'm gonna try the go smile toothwhitener whenever I get some extra money $85 is a bit steep so hopefully it works._

 
*It's called Hollywood Whites. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've tried them, and they worked for me, but since my teeth aren't the straightest, some teeth would get more direct exposure, thus, it would make them whiter than others.  I saw results from the first use.*


----------



## Treejewel19 (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_The crest whitestrips have had some storys going around, about how it damages the enamel of your teeth.. etc.. but I used them and they just made my teeth super sensitive for a while but they worked great. I recently  went to the dentist and he said my teeth were great. so I dunno_

 
I have used the Crest White Strips and love them, although yeah I did experience some sensitivity..but it went away. As for the dangers, my dental hygenist also uses them...so if she uses them I wouldn't worry.

I thought it was funny that my dentist said my teeth were the whitest he had seen in while. He was also saying that a recent dental convention all the industry leaders were expressing their disgust at the new and ultra white teeth fad. Funny!


----------



## yummy411 (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_wow! thats awesome, I might try it.(it does sound gross though)_

 
where can i get sunflower oil? at an organic store.. which of course they have no where near my neck of the woods????


----------



## semtexgirl (May 10, 2007)

I'm really interested in the Britesmile procedure(s)...keep hearing about them on the radio but it's really expensive.  I've used the Crest Whitening Strips and the Rembrandt Gel/Paste - for me, the Rembrandt worked much better but as soon as I stop using them, my teeth get yellowish again.


----------



## dmenchi (May 11, 2007)

I used white strips , twice in a row and my theeth looked fine , now a month later they are back to normal...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i really only drink one cup of coffee in the am with creamer..so, should i keep using them for maintainance? i've heard that using them all the time is the cause of enamel decay?


----------



## surfdiva (May 16, 2007)

My best friend is a dentist and she told me that Crest Vivid White toothpaste is the best over-the-counter whitening toothpaste out there. I've been using for two months and I think it works great.


----------



## triccc (Jun 8, 2007)

I have heard lots of good things about Go Smile ( you can get it at sephora for about 80 usd)


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 1, 2007)

go smile is god. i didnt get the painful sensitivity as i used to with crest whitestrips and i also noticed with crest that my teeth were stained more easily when i stopped using them than before i used them to begin with.

but yeah go smile was so convenient, i did them in my dorm, on the train, in the car. you can use them anywhere because you dont look like a fool in public with plastic on your teeth.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jul 4, 2007)

I heard a rumour floating around that you burn a piece of toast, scrape off the burnt part and brush that into your teeth. Can anyone verify this, or has at least anyone heard of it (or am I crazy?)


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_I heard a rumour floating around that you burn a piece of toast, scrape off the burnt part and brush that into your teeth. Can anyone verify this, or has at least anyone heard of it (or am I crazy?)_

 
Well... People back in the colonial days used to brush their teeth with ashes from the fire. I don't think it'd really do anything but be some extra abrasiveness that could help to remove surface stains.

And to the original poster: Its called "Simply White", I have it. I don't like it, because it tastes nasty and makes me drool because I have to keep my gums from my teeth for so long and then it gets all foamy and gross!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_I heard a rumour floating around that you burn a piece of toast, scrape off the burnt part and brush that into your teeth. Can anyone verify this, or has at least anyone heard of it (or am I crazy?)_

 
that just sounds disgusting


----------



## user79 (Jul 6, 2007)

LOL at the burnt toast suggestion!!!!! Too much...

Crest Whitestrips worked well for me, but I only put them on once a day, not twice as recommended. For tooth sensitivity, just use Sensodyne toothpaste while doing the strips.

I'm thinking of doing the strip method again. I took up smoking again and that really stains your teeth.


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm interested in those whitening strips but I'm a bit doubtful about the effects at long terms... as I'm a smoker and a tea addict, is it really worth it


----------



## alysaunknox (Jul 6, 2007)

this is pretty odd, and i don't think i would ever do it, but rubbing charcoal on your teeth is supposedto whiten them...


----------



## lainielainie (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm pretty obsessed with my teeth. As soon as I got my braces off I asked my dentist if I could us whitestrips and he said they were safe as long as I kept them off my gums, so I did, and I noticed a huge improvement, I used the 10-day Premium Set. I now brush my teeth for 3 minutes in the morning and night with Crest Vivid White, and before brushing I have a Listerine pre-brush mouthwash, and after brushing I have a regular whitening mouthwash that comes with it. I dont think theyve made my teeth much whiter, maybe a little, but its certainly kept the white colour the whitestrips gave me around a year ago!


----------



## Vienna (Aug 16, 2007)

I used WhiteStrips twice in maybe a year and a half and the last time I had to stop because my teeth were so sensitive. It ached really bad shortly after they were applied. 

I've also used Crest NightEffects twice also and am at the end of the 14 day period for this kit (the last one was years ago). My teeth are whiter, but not as much as with the WhiteStrips. The kit was $13 at WalMart. This is much easier as far as sensitivity goes - I don't have any problems. 

Bonnie


----------

